# CRACK PROTECTION with Truss & Vault Backing Angles!



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

Eliminate inside ceiling cracks caused by truss uplift & lumber 
shrinkage with this Truss and Vault Backing Angles from Trim-Tex. 

Eliminate inside ceiling cracks caused by truss uplift with Trim-Tex 
Truss Backing Angle. The rigid PVC Backing Angle keeps the inside corner stationary during truss uplift which prevents cracking.


















Vault Backing Angle is great for cathedral ceilings where cracks normally form in the peak of the ceiling/drywall. To solve this problem attach the Vault Backing Angle to the drywall at the peak. The Vault Backing Angle will keep the two drywall sheets together during lumber shrinkage, preventing cracks.



















For more information visit <a href="www.trim-tex.com">www.trim-tex.com<br></a>
<br>
Thanks!
<br>


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Very happy with the vault backer as the board floats off the up and down bad framing. Bonus is we save and use all the cut off scrap pcs in the middle of the boards with a 12" gap on either side. Huge cost savings vs the metal X krack and 3 times faster to use. The vault is so much straighter I can use sticks of mud set adjusible bead or any roll product we have in the truck. I trust if it is in the TTex catalog that it works


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Up here in the great white north like myself when hangin rock I don't screw the lid angles & the top sheet is screwed 4'' down from the lids. Problem solved...............


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Wish you had this product out a year ago when i had a huge pie shaped ceiling that was damn near impossible to frame nice and straight. Without mc that ceiling would have turned out like chit. 18 months and still no cracks. Knock on wood! :thumbup:


----------

